# webplus24 ?! hat jemand?



## sorashi (21. März 2004)

Hi, ich suche z.Z. einen neuen Webserver. Und ich habe da auch http://www.webplus24.de im Auge, aber traue dem ganzen irgendwie nicht.
http://webplus24.de/index.php?show=Premium
Dieses Packet würde ich mir zulegen.

Nun wollte ich fragen, ob jemand Space davon hat und denjenigen, wie es so ist. Schnell guter Support usw...
Hab denen ne eMail geschrieben, bis jetzt aber keinerlei Antwort bekommen, was für mich auf schlechten Support zurückführt. (hab die eMail vor fast 2 Wochen geschrieben)

Denn so hört sich das Angebot ja sehr gut an.
un. Subdomains
un. pop3
un. mysql-Datenbanken
usw.

Also was haltet ihr davon

Oder kennt ihr einen Hoster mit etwa den gleichen Leitsungen mit guten Support und hohem Speed


----------



## danube (21. März 2004)

Finger weg!

http://forum.webhostlist.de/active/thread.jspa?forumID=49&threadID=30396&messageID=225625#225625


----------



## sorashi (21. März 2004)

oO
wow, thx!
Ich hätt mir da schon fast was bestellt.
Hast du vielleicht Links zu guten Angeboten

Ach ich schau erstmal unter http://www.webhostlist.de/ in der Top10 Liste nach.
Trotzdem könntet ihr gute hier posten ;D


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. März 2004)

Ich wollte dir auch gerne einen entsprechenden Link zur WHL posten 

Ich könnte dir ab Mitte nächster Woche (bin noch am Erstellen der AGB) Webspace auf eigenen Servern anbieten, aber unlimited-Traffic kann es nicht geben. Auch bei Webplus24 steht "nach dem Fair-Use-Prinzip", was i.d.R. beliebig vom Anbieter ausgelegt werden kann.


----------



## Andreas Späth (21. März 2004)

Falls du einen guten gefunden und dich entschieden hast lass mich daran teilhaben.
Bin auch auf der suche nach nem neuem Server


----------



## sorashi (21. März 2004)

Naja, ich werde höchstwahrscheinlich zu Strato gehen, bin aber noch nicht sicher. Falls ich noch ein Angebot entdecke poste ich es!


----------



## danube (21. März 2004)

strato? *aua*  

Hast du dir schonmal http://www.hosteurope.de angeschaut? Die haben ganz gute Angebote und einen guten Service


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. März 2004)

danube: Wenn man der WHL Glauben schenkt, ist der Support von HostEurope in letzter Zeit total überlastet, so dass scheinbar auch eine Ewigkeit braucht, bevor man Antworten auf seine eMails bekommt.


----------



## Tim C. (21. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von sorashi _
> *Naja, ich werde höchstwahrscheinlich zu Strato gehen, bin aber noch nicht sicher. Falls ich noch ein Angebot entdecke poste ich es! *


Da würde ich aber nochmal die WHL zu Strato konsultieren


----------



## danube (21. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Arne Buchwald _
> *danube: Wenn man der WHL Glauben schenkt, ist der Support von HostEurope in letzter Zeit total überlastet, so dass scheinbar auch eine Ewigkeit braucht, bevor man Antworten auf seine eMails bekommt. *


OMG, ich nehme alles wieder zurück  Die waren aber wirklich mal gut  Schade dass auf fast keinen Hoster mehr verlass ist, der Preiskampf lässt wohl jeden in Sachen Service "Kompromisse" eingehen


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. März 2004)

Das kannst du so nicht sagen. Du kannst sehr wohl weiterhin _exzellenten_ Support bekommen, aber das eben nicht für 7,50 Euro oder sogar noch weniger pro Monat. Support ist der eigentliche Kostenfaktor.


----------



## Johannes Postler (21. März 2004)

Ich kenne einen Hoster, auf den absolut Verlass ist: Inode.
Problem: Inode ist sehr teuer und ausserdem stehen die Server in Wien (ist für mich natürlich kein Problem, aber evtl. für euch).
Aber sonst ist der Webspace wirklcih top


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. März 2004)

Hi,



> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Postler _
> *Ich kenne einen Hoster, auf den absolut Verlass ist: Inode.
> Problem: Inode ist sehr teuer und ausserdem stehen die Server in Wien (ist für mich natürlich kein Problem, aber evtl. für euch).
> Aber sonst ist der Webspace wirklcih top *


10,- Euro exkl. MwSt. für Webspace inkl. PHP und Perl würde ich alles andere als  teuer bezeichnen. Wenn der Support sogar sehr gut sein sollte, sind 10,- Euro mehr als günstig.


----------



## Johannes Postler (21. März 2004)

Für den  Webspace an sich habe ich bis jetzt noch keinen Support gebraucht.  
Ein Email auf eine Support-Anfrage kommt eigentlich immer am nächsten Werktag.
Das Freischalten eines Webspace Accounts dauert so ca. 2 Tage.


----------



## Andreas Späth (22. März 2004)

also ich kann http://www.artfiles.de nur empfehlen.
Bin seit einem Jahr da und keine Probleme, war noch nie mit nem Provider so zu frieden, und ich glaub ich hatte sie wirklich alle 
Vor allem der Support ist wirklich spitze, hilft auch des öfteren bei Problemen die eigentlich nicht in deren Aufgabengebiet gehören.

Das zeigen auch die Meinungen bei WHL 

Ich brauch nur nen anderen hoster für meine Adult seite, da mir die Adult Pakete bei Artfiles entweder zu klein oder zu groß sind ( Sind leider nur zwei pakete für Adult seiten zur Auswahl   )

Aber für normalen Webspace ohne Adult Content sollte für Jeden was dabei sein


----------



## sorashi (22. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von DJ Teac _
> *also ich kann http://www.artfiles.de nur empfehlen.
> Bin seit einem Jahr da und keine Probleme, war noch nie mit nem Provider so zu frieden, und ich glaub ich hatte sie wirklich alle
> Vor allem der Support ist wirklich spitze, hilft auch des öfteren bei Problemen die eigentlich nicht in deren Aufgabengebiet gehören.
> ...



Die Angebote sehen schonmal sehr annehmbar aus!
Ja sieht echt nicht schlecht aus!

Wie siehts denn mit der Schnelligkeit, bzw. Zuverlässigkeit aus?


----------



## Andreas Späth (22. März 2004)

schnelligkeit
http://forums.buttonlounge.de
Ein kleines Projekt das ich hoste.

Also Geschwindigkeitsmäsig hatte ich nochnie Probleme
Die Anderen Kunden ( ja Artfiles Kunden kennen sich untereinander  ) haben sich bisher auch nicht beschwert

Zuverlässigkeit kann ich mich auch nicht beschweren 

Also wie gesagt ich war noch nie so zufrieden mit einem Anbieter wie mit Artfiles.
Und ich werde denen auch weiterhin treu bleiben 
Und ich kann es jedem nur wärmstens enpfehlen.


----------



## Pixelschubser (28. März 2004)

Hi,

ich kann nur all-inkl.com  empfehlen.
Habe da gerade eben eine Anfrage an den Support gestallt (Sonntag)
und bekam 5 min später eine Email zurück, mit genauer Lösung meines Problems.

Zahle da glaub ich auch nur 9 € oder so.

Also Support dort immer Top gewesen. Immer super schnelle Reaktionszeiten!

Bin seit 1 Jahr da und noch nie anders gewesen.


----------



## louisweb (12. April 2004)

Ich war auch bei Webplus24, jedoch habe ich nach 3 Tagen Offlinezeit meiner Domain und Nichterreichbarkeit des Supports schnell die Initiative gewechselt und bin zu http://www.isp-ns.de gewechselt.

Da Webplus24 nicht mehr erreichbar war - also auch keine Kündigungen/Providerwechsel zustellbar war, musste ich mich an das DENIC-Mitglied für Webplus24 wenden: InternetWire Communications. Diese wollten es zunächst auch im Guten mit Webplus24 probieren, jedoch hat mein jetziger Provider dafür gesorgt, dass InternetWire jetzt ohne Webplus24 entsprechende Transfers von geprellten Domaininhabern der Webplus24 stattgibt. 

Webplus24 sagte, dass die Offlinezeit meiner Domain daran läge, dass es einen großangelegten Serverumzug gab. Komisch: sowas teilt man doch seinen Kunden mit Mein jetziger Provider schrieb mir, dass normaler Weise dies zu keinem Ausfall kommen würde, wenn die "alten" und die "neuen" Server innerhalb der Umzugsphase zur Verfügung stünden. Scheinbar wurden Webplus24 die alten Server abgeschaltet - aus welchen Gründen auch immer.

Wer Probleme mit Webplus24 hat, der soll sich an InternetWire, InternetX oder Hostnet wenden. Diese DENIC-Mitglieder sind ggf. zuständig für die Webplus24-Kundendomains.

Zur Firma selbst: es scheint mir so, dass Herr Adisson eigentlich die Geschäfte leitet, obwohl eine Frau Adisson die Geschäftsführerin ist - möglicher Weise weil Herr Adisson dies nicht mehr darf... Die "GMBH" besteht effektiv also aus einer Person.


----------

